# clear coating w Devcon



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

When clear coating w Devcon 2 ton epoxy is it helpful to thin the epoxy, if so how much? (thin w denatured alcohol?) How long should the bait be left on the drying wheel?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

What species are you building baits for? I ask because normally Devcon can be applied without thinning it. The only time I would consider thinning it is if the lures are very small and you are concerned about applying losing some action from too thick a coat of clear.

The curing time is a minimum of about 4 or 5 hours, but you will only need to leave the bait spinning on the wheel for about 20 to 30 minutes, depending on the air temps, humidity in the room, etc. It "sets up" pretty fast really.

Sometimes I don't even use the drying wheel with Devcon. I hold the bait by the tail hook screw eye with a pair of vice grips and apply the Devcon. Then I pass a heat gun over the bait lightly and quickly to remove all the air bubbles and simply rotate the bait with the vice grips for 15 to 20 minutes while reading stuff on the internet. In 20 minutes of so you can simply carefully lay place the bait, (which is still clamped in the vice grips "handle") somewhere where it will not be disturbed or touched for the minimum 4 hour period.

Actually the Devcon continues to cure for at least 24 hours, but it will be able to be handled and even recoated after about 4 to 6 hours.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info ... right now I'm just experimenting, eventually building big baits (musky)


----------

